

Ask HN: Techmeme clone - junkbond

I am planning to build a techmeme clone targeted at specific niche. Are there any freely available solutions that I could use?
======
noodle
you would not be the first.

drupal has a memetracker plugin. <http://drupal.org/project/memetracker>

its a little wonky

~~~
junkbond
I saw that. Is it live anywhere? I wanted to see a demo before I start looking
at in greater detail

~~~
junkbond
It also has a few dependencies on some python modules.

~~~
noodle
yep. thats kind of what i meant when i said wonky. also, i'd show you mine,
but it isn't even working correctly for me.

